# brute vs brute



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here is my buddy with 27's and a lime green and me with 27's and a almond raced 3 times and outcome was same everytime 
MOV02224.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Which one are you? The dude nearest looks to be carrying around 75 or more extra pounds. No offense to that guy esp if it's you


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Lime green is way to much gear for 27s.... as we see here.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking at what Stogi said and the deer pic you have, I'm guessing you're the more "fit guy" Weight def slows that dude down a little but you flat out smoked him.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea im the lighter one but he stay right on my girls arse if you watch this vid. i just know how to drive i guess hehehe so i dont think the weight did too much MOV02226.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you switch bikes and do it again?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no steve i should have though. i thought about that after i uploaded the vids


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha shoot man. I been asleep since 3. I just woke up and saw this. I saw You gave me a ring also!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i was going to ask ya about the temp gauge


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

75! Looks more like 150! haha.. j/k....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

actually jon you are really close hahaha like 145


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

u beat him by a long shot


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah next weekend we will get a vid of me on his bike and see if it is really the driver or my bike is really faster


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

cant wait to see


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kool


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

well wheres the video


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

looks like the cow patties were slowing him down


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats with the PC III on it?


----------

